# Day the is here imports!!



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay, so I've had this long, difficult, confusing process with getting my imports. I wont go into details too much. Yesterday I finally cleared up whatever little misunderstandings my transshipper and I have had and she sent them out express mail! Already in Vegas, so they are on their way to my house right as I type! 

There is four of them in total. My poor girl giant has been on hold for two and a half weeks. & When I had to pick my replacement fish, I added on another two bettas that I just HAD to get. I'm so happy! It's been three weeks and the days finally here! :blueyay:


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

when they get there you must show pics. good luck.


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks!
I will!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

wow i love the red pk on the bottom right.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't wait to see pics! Good luck with them!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! That calico HM(?) is UHMAZING.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, they all arrived safe and sound! And holy moly my 3 gaints are well... GAINT. I was so surprised. They are all 3 inches. And my hm koi is just the most adorable thing ever. He has the cutest/curious personality. He was so confused what the gavel was at first, he kept nipping at it. x)


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow all great fish. I am so In love with your Koi HM he is just something else if you breed him I soo want some lol. Also really like the grizzled HMPK good luck!


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! I'm actually expecting a cellophane female to breed him with! He's still really little so I'm going to have to wait a bit. I'll let you know though!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

JacquelineAmber said:


> Thanks! I'm actually expecting a cellophane female to breed him with! He's still really little so I'm going to have to wait a bit. I'll let you know though!



Thank you! And may the spawn gods be with you baaahaaa


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

That Koi Marble HM is breath-taking!!!

Good luck!!!


----------

